# expand your soap business e-book



## HenrikPoulsen (Jan 2, 2010)

*You really should do your research*

Hi there

If you really want to start your own soap making business I recommend that you do a bit of research beforehand.

Find out how you want to market yourself. (Try to have a general theme in your product line)

If you just make various products and package them all differently there is a chance you will confuse your customers.

When you have a streamlined productions I recommend you start off small and try to sell a bit to family and friends. after that try to hit the farmers markets etc. (when making your sand just remember that often less is more)

You also have to research your local laws etc. to make sure your product does not break any of them. One great tip is to visit another local soap maker and have a small conversation about the legal aspect of the business.

Lastly I recommend you check out these sites

http://www.soapteacher.com/StoreGroup.aspx?GroupID=15&GroupName=Starting+A+Soap+Business

http://ezinearticles.com/?Start-a-Handmade-Soap-Business---Its-Easier-Than-You-Think&id=25802

They are full of great information

Also try to check out this book
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/0761520422/


----------



## dagmar88 (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: You really should do your research*

http://ezinearticles.com/?Start-a-Handm ... k&id=25802

Even the name of this site is incredibly deceptive. A handmade soap (or bath & body) business is hard to run; being in production and retail/wholesale at the same time is anything but easy!

Their information:

_The business of handmade soap is one that is ideal for the stay at home mom._

And just how did you envision that? Stirring lye while changing nappies?
Being a stay at home mother IS A FULLTIME JOB and so is running a business properly.
There is NO soaping with small children around.

_In this business, and with a good recipe and the right ingredients, you can spend a few hours in the kitchen and come up with products that are potentially worth hundreds of dollars._

That sounds pretty easy   Pitty this article forgets to mention it takes years before you have that good-enough-to-sell recipe and a lot longer before your able to ensure that recipe is stable under all circumstances and withholds time long enough.
And what about the thousands of dollars you have to invest before your even allowed to sell a single bar of soap?

_Some crafters prefer to buy premade soap bases and customize these by adding fragrances, colors, herbs, 
and other special ingredients.(...)Soap made from a premade base can be ready to sell in less than 24 hours after it has been melted down and 
poured into molds._

And even when customizing a pre-made base, selling without knowledge & experience is dangerous.
It's not like you pour it, slap on a lable and it's ready to sell. It takes time to try different bases, to learn about all the ingredients *and* how to run a business.

_However, this approach is a little more time consuming than making soap from a premade base. Soap made from scratch must be cured (allowed to air dry) before it can be used on the skin. This takes about four weeks. However, when it is ready to use you will have an all natural soap that is very popular in today's world._

Yes, I'd say CP/HP/WP takes a LITTLE over 24 hous before being ready to sell. Not by far are all recipes ready to use after 4 weeks. 
I don't think you'll have a lot of repeat orders when the soap you sold doesn't last more than a couple of showers, feels drying/slimy and doesn't give a lot of lather.
And there's no such thing as an all natural soap.

The other site is superficial and hardy gives any detailed information; but at least they mention insurance....

My point was, the information on the links you passed on ranges from unusable to wrong.



			
				HenrikPoulsen said:
			
		

> If you really want to start your own soap making business I recommend that you do a bit of research beforehand.



Should be the other way around. First you do research(more than a bit!!!), than you learn the craft and after a lot of time when you like it enough you _could_ turn your hobby into a business.
Wanting to start a business and learn a craft just to make money seems pretty senseless to me.
Of course you don't mention this in your E-Book; but with the economy & how saturated the market is, the money and time you'll have to put in, soapmaking isn't a quick way to make money.



			
				HenrikPoulsen said:
			
		

> When you have a streamlined productions I recommend you start off small and try to sell a bit to family and friends. after that try to hit the farmers markets etc. (when making your stand just remember that often less is more)



Packaging as the last thing you worry about; the product you sell is most important and should be 100% perfect.
Selling to family & friends isn't something I'd ever recommand. You NEED insurance before your first purchase plus you need to be able to meet all FDA standarts and selling to those close to you won't cover those costs.

And from your website:
_2.Anyone who's not serious enough about their soap business to invest $7 into this report isn't going to take the time to use the methods laid out in the report anyway.
P.S. Seriously, for just $7 I'll teach you how you can take your existing hobby soap business, and make it grow into a large and effective business. How can you pass on that? _

*Why spend 14 bugs in total when with a bit of common sense all the information you give is easily found either on this forum or on the internet?
In MY opinion, our forum is ment for people who want to help others; just because of their love of their products, their curiousity, their want to learn from others and pass on knowledge. Not to make money!*


----------



## HenrikPoulsen (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi again

dagmar88

I am sorry that my post angered you so much, that certainly wasn't my intention. Please allow me to reply to your comments.

I do not have any affiliation with the artikles i linked to in all I did was to put in a few links that I find interesting on the subject.

I agree with you 100% that you have to learn the trade of soap making and spend a lot of time getting your recipies just right etc. that however was not the nature of the original question. what was asked was about the business side of things. Naturally I would assume that anyone who even consideres making their own soap business already know about making soap. 

I do not believe I mentioned anything about packaging in my post, I was referring to the sales stand which should be simple enough so that the soap is the main focus. (Again we agree 100% that the soap needs po be perfect and high quality before you even try to sell it)

Now as to my own website.

Yes it is true that I have spend a lot of time writing an eBook that collects a lot of information on the business side of soap making. and yes I do charge 7 dollars (not 14) for this information. My reason for charging money for this information is simple. I supply some great business tips and ideas that you will not find anywhere else, and I apply it to the soap making business in nwe ways.

Now apart from this I would never recommend that the author of this thread should buy my eBook as it is not ment for those just starting out in business. My book is ment for those who already run a successfull soap business, and wish to learn how they can make their soap more efficiently. as well as how they can reach new customers etc..




Deda

No I do not believe that my original post should be considered spam, why would you think this? Is it just because I have a link to my site in my signature? I see a lot of people having links to their sites in their signatures, would you consider this spam?

Sincerely
Henrik Poulsen


----------



## Deda (Jan 2, 2010)

Because you made exactly 1 post.
Offered advice that was wrong, dangerous and misleading.
And offered our members a chance to buy your wares.

Sorry. We have a very strict No Spam policy.  If it smells like spam we don't take chances.

You're welcome to stay, but in the future posts offering vendor services will be moved to the Suppliers Ad Forum.


----------



## dagmar88 (Jan 2, 2010)

I am not angry; I just do not like untruthfull information being spread.
Experienced soapers know right from wrong; but newbies could easily be fooled by articles like those.
Sorry, just saw the second one a free e-book. 7 bugs it is.... For nothing!

The page you tried to access does not exist on this server. This page may not exist due to the following reasons: 

You are the owner of this web site and you have not uploaded (or incorrectly uploaded) your web site. For information on uploading your web site using FTP client software or web design software, click here for FTP Upload Information. 

The URL that you have entered in your browser is incorrect. Please re-enter the URL and try again. 

The Link that you clicked on incorrectly points to this page. Please contact the owner of this web site to inform them of this situation. 

And yes, that's after my payment. I'm glad to spend 5 euro's to prevent others from downloading this


----------



## HenrikPoulsen (Jan 2, 2010)

Hey Dagmar

I can see you bought my book. could you please tell me at what time the page you mention came? was it rigt after payment where you were prompted to the download page?

Did you recieve a mail containing the download link?

Sincerely
Henrik Poulsen


----------



## Harlow (Jan 2, 2010)

I find it funny that the author of the book states anyone not willing to spend $7.00 on the book is not serious about making soap.

I found this on page one of the website and stopped reading at that point.:



> If you order now I will throw in my guide on making your own wooden molds, in witch I will guide you through the very easy process of making your own wooden slab molds.



Someone who does not bother to proof read their website can't be very serious about selling their book.

There are a whole lot of people selling e-books these days who have just taken info they found somewhere else & re-arranged.  Not saying that is the case hear, but I do not think I would want to pay cash for a book that has not been proofed.


----------



## dagmar88 (Jan 2, 2010)

Well, we'll see; I'll either be able to verify it's information or expose it within 24 hours.
Better for one mod to spend 5 euro's than for 50 newbies!

 The writer of this book isn't a native English speaker and I can tell you from my own experience that isn't easy! But I'm not writing books   

Anyway, as soon as/if I receive the book, I'll open another topic. Let's get ontopic again and give Kat Miller some useful advise  :wink:


----------



## Deda (Jan 2, 2010)

Mr. I-Can-Teach-You-How-To-Make-Soap has graciously included links to our forum in the ebook he's selling.  

Personally, I can't wait for my Royalty Check!


----------



## carebear (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh goody.  Keep in mind that anything I write belongs to ME.  To take my words is to steal them.  To take anyone else's is to steal from them.  Might want to check up on what copyright means.

I can tell from your book that you don't actually have an expertise in soapmaking.  Have you, in fact, made soap?  Are you selling your own knowledge or just stuff you've gleaned from this wonderful internet?


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh lookie what I found. 

http://www.warriorforum.com/main-in...um/161164-please-review-my-first-website.html


----------



## dagmar88 (Jan 3, 2010)

Update: I finally did receive the 2 e-books yesterday.
I don't want to be rude; but do not spend money on these books; it would be a total waste.
The writer isn't a soapmaker and therefore these books consist only out of information from (free) internet sites and forums such as ours.


----------



## ChrissyB (Jan 5, 2010)

Oh this is a big scam!


----------



## dagmar88 (Jan 5, 2010)

it is; I contacted the makers of the soap on the pictures and sadly they thought he'd write a real book and they gave permission to use their pics before they ever saw anything  :?


----------

